

Kindle Economics - davidw
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/11/kindle_economic.html

======
mhb
I'm surprised that no one mentions newspapers and magazines. These seem like
the obvious win for the Kindle. No more dirty, bulky newspapers to carry
around or dispose of. There is no DRM issue since the content has a one day
shelf life. And the payback from a potentially lower subscription cost could
justify the cost of the Kindle. As with books, it is obviously nice for
commuters.

